# Someone tried breaking into my car!!!



## Teej (Dec 19, 2001)

just noticed it. They used the same method I read about before on bimmer.org, "********************". (edited by the Admin for the safety of other members) It probably happened while I was out of the country for 3 weeks, even though I had asked a friend of mine to move it from one parking spot to another so that it appears like the owner is still around. But I think he only moved it once...have to ask him. Just wondering if it would have happened had he moved it more often.

Well anyways, nothing seems to be missing (I can still RTFM, its still there), maybe the alarm got triggered somehow or they just couldn't complete their "mission" for any number of reasons. Or maybe they still couldn't get the door to open. I did try opening it just now and it wouldn't (of course with the doors locked).

I think I got lucky. I know others have not been as fortunate. I never thought it would happen to me, although I have been more anxious after this other guy's brand-spankin new 530i wheels got stolen one night at my apartment complex. And that is why I had asked my friend to keep moving my car.

Be alert!! It can happen to anyone!

Oh and any idea how much a new door handle assembly will cost? (Guess I'll have to have the whole thing replaced, right?)


----------



## LeucX3 (Dec 26, 2001)

Sorry to hear that, but at least it's relatively good news. My wheels were stolen a couple of weeks ago. Now when i have to travel on business, instead of taking an airport shuttle from home (and expensing it, of course), i'm going to park my car at work where security cameras are all over the place.


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

*...*

Sorry to hear that Teej 

One could prevent this by buying the keyhole cover. That means from then on, you can only enter your car through the "keyless" system. Which of course, I believe most of us are doing this anyway...

Search around this forum..someone posted about the cover.


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Here's the part number for a cover that replaces the keyhole ,(2001 3-series) please note you will ONLY Have keyless entry if you install one of these:

51 21 82 41 401


----------



## Teej (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: ...*



VinceTopasBlau3 said:


> *Sorry to hear that Teej
> 
> One could prevent this by buying the keyhole cover. That means from then on, you can only enter your car through the "keyless" system. Which of course, I believe most of us are doing this anyway...
> 
> Search around this forum..someone posted about the cover. *


Oh I didn't know about this keyhole cover thing. Going to search for it right now!
THANKS!


----------



## Teej (Dec 19, 2001)

Ripsnort said:


> *Here's the part number for a cover that replaces the keyhole ,(2001 3-series) please note you will ONLY Have keyless entry if you install one of these:
> 
> 51 21 82 41 401 *


Thanks but I think that is for the coupes. I found the other post with the part numbers: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=978&highlight=keyhole+cover

I have a '01 325i so I think the one I need is 51 21 82 53 477


----------



## alfisti (Jan 13, 2002)

*Key Cover*

Well, the only problem I can see with the key cover would be the hassle you would have if your battery died. You wouldn't be able to get inside at all. Sure you should probably just go get the thing charged or replaced.

But hey, better to have a dead battery and not be able to get in your car than to find your car missing.


----------



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: Key Cover*



alfisti said:


> *Well, the only problem I can see with the key cover would be the hassle you would have if your battery died. You wouldn't be able to get inside at all. Sure you should probably just go get the thing charged or replaced.
> 
> But hey, better to have a dead battery and not be able to get in your car than to find your car missing. *


If youy have your master key and fold down seats there's another way


----------



## LeucX3 (Dec 26, 2001)

Doesn't the key battery charge everytime we drive our cars? That's what the salesman told me...some kinda new key technology or whatever.


----------



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

325iN2it said:


> *Doesn't the key battery charge everytime we drive our cars? That's what the salesman told me...some kinda new key technology or whatever. *


Not mine, which reminds me I have to replace them NOW.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

325iN2it said:


> *Doesn't the key battery charge everytime we drive our cars? That's what the salesman told me...some kinda new key technology or whatever. *


In 2001+ cars the 2 transmitter keys charge when in the ignition. You are encourged to drive with the "other" key at least once a year to keep it charged.

All 4 keys (2 transmitter, 1 valet, 1 plastic) have coded chips which are required to start the car.

-Al


----------



## Quanius (Jan 8, 2002)

*Two Questions*

Is it safe to assume 2001 cover is the same as 2002? '02 325xi = me.

I am going to have to remove the door panel aren't I?

What IF the battery, not in the key, but the car itself dies? Let's say its really reeeeally cold out one day. Then it won't have the power to open the door even if my key is fully charged. I wouldn't even be able to open the hood to charge the car battery back up.

Just concerns avg person might have before making this fix. Sorry if its been addressed already.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Two Questions*



Quanius said:


> *
> I am going to have to remove the door panel aren't I?
> *


I'm told you do not need to take off the door panel.

I've been interested in doing this mod for a while... my question is, can you put on the cover plate while keeping the lock assembly in place? Seems like most people that do this mod ditch the lock cylinder, which seems like a bad idea.

That would solve any potential lockout concerns I would have.

-Al


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Or another part of the door/locking system. But if that kinda failure happened, being able to get in the car would be pretty low on the list of concerns.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: Re: Two Questions*



alee said:


> *
> I've been interested in doing this mod for a while... my question is, can you put on the cover plate while keeping the lock assembly in place? Seems like most people that do this mod ditch the lock cylinder, which seems like a bad idea.
> 
> That would solve any potential lockout concerns I would have.
> ...


This would also make it preferable over putting a RHD passenger handle on it, which would look nicer cause there won't be a 'plug' (which is how I assume the cover plate works). You could gouge out just this part and get to the keyhole underneath.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Two Questions*



Kaz said:


> *
> 
> This would also make it preferable over putting a RHD passenger handle on it, which would look nicer cause there won't be a 'plug' (which is how I assume the cover plate works). You could gouge out just this part and get to the keyhole underneath. *


I thought we were talking about the RHD passenger cover?

-Al


----------



## SS (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: Re: Key Cover*



Clem said:


> *
> 
> If youy have your master key and fold down seats there's another way  *


That's what I was thinking!


----------



## SS (Dec 20, 2001)

Teej said:


> *
> 
> just noticed it. They used the same method I read about before on bimmer.org, "********************". (edited by the Admin for the safety of other members) It probably happened while I was out of the country for 3 weeks, even though I had asked a friend of mine to move it from one parking spot to another so that it appears like the owner is still around. But I think he only moved it once...have to ask him. Just wondering if it would have happened had he moved it more often.
> 
> ...


So sorry to read about that Teej  Good thing, is that nothing was stolen, and the only thing damaged was the lock.


----------



## Nick 325i (Jan 14, 2002)

Sorry to hear that Teej 

btw, is it easy to install the key hole cover by yourself?


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

sorry to hear Teej... I think I should get the keyhole cover too... just in case... Won't be very cool if somebody broke in and steal my V1 and other stuff...

Anybody knows how much it will cost to have it painted?

--Andrew


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

dduk said:


> *
> 
> I got quoted $5 from PacificBMW. As $5 a pop, I'll try and *gasp* spray paint it myself and see how it turns out. The install is real easy. If you have the Bently manual, it shows you how to do it. You don't have to take the door panel off, and I believe you must remove the lock cylinder. *


$5? That's REALLY cheap. Won't do it if the lock cylinder has to go though.


----------



## dduk (Jan 3, 2002)

alee said:


> *
> 
> $5? That's REALLY cheap. Won't do it if the lock cylinder has to go though. *


If the lock cylinder doesn't fit, then I suppose you could dremel the inside of the cover out so it does. You make a good point. If the battery were to go dead and you don't have folding seats, you could break-off the cover (I assume it's plastic) and access the cylinder. Thieves, disregard what I just said . . .


----------

